# An Etsy Question of Sorts...



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

I was wondering something- I was browsing around on Etsy and I saw some wonderful products on there- then there were some sellers- their packaging got me or scents or whatever- then I looked on the ingredient list for  whatever the product was- some of it was far from natural or even close.  They seem to be selling though- what do you guys think of this- basically their ingredients look like a label of drug store bought body wash or lotion. I'm not trying or wanting to slam anyone who is a crafter- but I put alot of time, effort, and research into my ingredients- so much so that I have to document lots because I can't keep them straight- yet people still buy from them avidly-
It almost makes me want to buy their base (even though I wouldn't use it on myself)- to sell. But then I wouldn't feel good about that either- I guess I'll keep being picky as Iam but darn some of these products I really really wish were closer to natural! Why wouldn't more natural sell better...
Anyway, how do you guys feel about this- set preservatives aside- we know that we need those in some products- I'm talking about chemicals you can't pronounce- sulfates- whatever!
Just a friendly discussion- don't think I can turn to the dark side- LOL!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe that if you list your ingredients then it is up to the buyer to decide. Everyone doesn't make purchase decisions for the same reason. Now if they describe or market there product as "natural" then that is a different story. But even that is open to debate. I wish some of those people would come to my etsy site though. I haven't sold anything yet :cry:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 7, 2007)

edco76 said:
			
		

> I believe that if you list your ingredients then it is up to the buyer to decide. Everyone doesn't make purchase decisions for the same reason. Now if they describe or market there product as "natural" then that is a different story. But even that is open to debate. I wish some of those people would come to my etsy site though. I haven't sold anything yet :cry:



Like Ed said! It is a long running debate as to what defines "natural" or not.  Some love the fact they use organic oils, organic essential oils, so on ans so forth, but no soap can be soap without lye, a man made chemical.  Go figure! :roll: 

Say, Ed, you need to put a "www" link to your etsy shop in your profile!  Please!  we can then see where to go!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> edco76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm? Dont I gots one?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2007)

Etsy is not a natural website, it is a craft/art/handmade website.

I am going to say  a very small part of the population is interested in 100% natural so the items you see that are selling well and are selling in large qty are being bought by the masses, the 90% that are not conscerned w/ 100% natural ingredients.

I can compare it to thi,s I am a vegatarian, onoy about 10% of the piopulation is vegetarian. That is like me saying I do not understand why hamburgers sell so well when atofu burger is so much healthier for you. The masses are OK w/ meat, assorted by products, processed foods, etc, because that is how our society is currently turned, that is what is popular & socially accepted, much like processed bath products are popular & socially accepted.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Edco- Your etsy shop should be - your sign in name.etsy.com!
Paul- I'm with you on soap- yep we need lye- hey technically it "cooks"out anyway-
I'm more or less referring to the B & B- where the lotions and body washes are really chemically! 
Yep I guess it is up to the buyer- I may be more picky than most-


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Tab- your right hun- ok we are picky. It must be nice not to itch from everything- like I do- 
It is a handmade site-
One more thing-
Etsy people have to warm up to you I think Edco but don't give up! Once you get a sale if they love it you'll be all good!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 7, 2007)

ED, my bad!    My eyes tonight :shock: are like this!  I must have been blind!  I went to your shop for just a moment, going there to look again!  I'm glad your an Etsyian, too!

Paul...  :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is true. I recently participated in some trading and glad I did so. I got repeat customers because they liked my soaps and lotions! It all takes time so be patient I'm sure you will do great! I've already hearted you!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Pepper-  - By the way, I still want to try your stuff too- just have been a bit broke but will do!! I really want to try something from everyone because the people on here all make some awesome stuff and it's so much fun to try it! 
I hearted you too awhile ago and then everyone from here I run across on there- all in all there are really cool people there and here.
I'm being really patient my camera is really bad so my site looks yucky and then I keep forgetting to put stuff on my home page so I keep editing- it's a lot of work! But worth it for the people I've met!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 8, 2007)

leansoapqueen, join our swap for V-Day.  I'm getting more info out today about it.  Click on this topic;

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=1966

Paul


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 8, 2007)

Just did- can't wait!  Thanks for letting me in on it!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 8, 2007)

thats awesome soapqueen! Yeah my stuff doesn't sell as well as it should because my pictures suck and are not entertaining? You know like background and such! Everything is still a learning process for me so I will be patient as well! I just started making jewelry so maybe that will be in the next swap!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 9, 2007)

Neither are mine lol- but sometimes I think it may be better- when people get their soap they just go- wow looks and smells better than the picture!! I think your pictures look fine  and your soap is nice- you rebatch it nicely. Way better than my rebatch- I went back to cp and it was way easier for me than rebatch someone else's base LOL- I'm stubborn and want to get it down though. I want my rebatch to look like yours hun! Do you have jewelry up now?


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm happy to report that I sold 2 lotion bars the other day and sent along some samples-- awesome for only having my shop set up for a week or so! Hell it was only a 5.00 plus shipping sale but I was excited! I insanely buy bulk supplies but this is why I'm broke!  I don't mind I can sell cheaper hopefully to people who maybe otherwise couldn't afford stuff like this!   
I just wanted to let everyone know to- hang in there!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 11, 2007)

No not selling jewelry yet. Its the same as soap and b&b I have to perfect my craft before thinking about selling them so thats why everyone in my family got jewelry for xmas! They went nuts for it! Congrats on making a sale! I just got a new job so haven't been able to buy anything!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 11, 2007)

I need a payday -- Thursday? I get my money (child support) from the state so one never knows! My man now takes care of my daughter and her bills so my spending money at least some is her child support!  I really want to grab some of your soap up! I know what you mean about the jewelry my family is getting soap and lotion this year, even though I just gave them some but it really helps keep Christmas shopping down and they can give me a yes or no on the soap and stuff! Everyone wins!


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmmm, I know some people care about all natural and some don't.  We sell some stuff that is a base (I think 3 products at the moment) that we add and modify and has preservatives in it, commercial grade, parabens etc.  This is part of why I want to get into making my own thing with body washes, bubble baths, shampoos etc.  I still have to use preservatives, but thinking along the lines of Potassium Sorbate.

Then we make a lot of our stuff with natural ingredients.  I know that I always think that labels look funny when you use INCI names, but tis what we have to do (don't we???).


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 23, 2007)

I like Potassium Sorbate- Testing it right now actually in my foaming shower butter- very very good so far. No green, no irritation on my sensitive skin- I also changed my packaging on my butter instead of a tub- I found really cute pump bottles for cheap on Ebay- so that would help introduction of bacteria as well. 

As far as handmade, I love it- won't go anywhere else. Some things do have sulfates still but I just can't use them- skin allergies but all in all handmade is the only way to go. It's fun to try everyone else's stuff too! The creativity and art and the "Why didn't I think of that?" , is amazing and I highly respect and love it. 

Anyway you look at it- making natural products is art and a lot of work at times but sooooo worth it.


----------

